# Looking for some opinions.....



## BAB 78 (Feb 23, 2008)

I finally saved up enough money to buy myself a decent CCW pistol. I've broke it down to three choices. In this order...

1. Springfield Armory Loaded Ultra Compact

2. Kimber Crimson Ultra carry II

3. Para Ordnance Slimhawg ops

Now I've heard nothing but praise about Springfields quality and customer service. With Kimber its 50/50. I've heard some good and some bad. I did read some guys complaining about Kimbers costumer service and they said that they have a limited warranty. I really haven't read much about Para Ordnance at all. The Springfield and the Kimber are sold out every where i called and checked on the interwebs. The Para Ordnance is in stock at Budsguns.com. Pretty much every gun shop I've talked to said I have a better chance at seeing Jesus than seeing a NIB Springfield Loaded Ultra Compact. 

So I'm just trying to get your guys two cents on these guns. The good, the bad or any personal experiences. Should i wait for the Springfield or should I buy the Kimber if I find one? Maybe any places i can check that might have them in stock. Any info on Para? And I want it NIB not used. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've owned both SA's and Kimbers. I still own my Kimbers but sold the SA's with no remorse. I carry a CDP II as my CCW. The Kimbers are far superior to the SA's in fit and finish however, I see both as being very reliable. As for Para, I think they are a great gun. There have been some recent articles in gun mags about their reliability and all of the info is positive, especially with the LDA trigger (not in the Sim Hawg). Read some of the posts in the Para area of the forum. I think some guys have had problems with their cust. service. That said, you're much more likely to hear about poor services than good service.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Is a 45 caliber pistol something you can always have with you concealed? Is it necessary? All three pistols you mention are rather large, even though they are termed "compact", "slim" and so forth. 

I consider the 1911 45 the premier handgun combat caliber and platform, but I do not often carry one concealed. They are heavy and bulky. You might want to consider something that is actually designed for concealment. Just a thought.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I carry a commander lenth 1911..A Para LTC and it hides excellent. Out of what you've listed I've only shot the Springfield. All three of those companies are pretty good though. If it was me and those three were where I was going I'd probably go to the Springer. Mainly because I've shot one and have an idea what it's about. I'm not a Kimber fan. It's a personal thing. I've not had a lot of trouble out of them I just don't care for the feel. Something is not right..lol. Para makes great guns but I've not shot the one you mentioned. I have two other Para Ords. though and ,love them both The other is a P16 40.

You will find someone that is going to give you a real good reason to pick the gun they like best. Some people are Kimber people, Some all Springer,,Others Para fans. Put them all in your hand and see which one give you that lovin' feelin' You'll know when you get it in your hand.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Teuthis said:


> Is a 45 caliber pistol something you can always have with you concealed? Is it necessary? All three pistols you mention are rather large, even though they are termed "compact", "slim" and so forth.
> 
> I consider the 1911 45 the premier handgun combat caliber and platform, but I do not often carry one concealed. They are heavy and bulky. You might want to consider something that is actually designed for concealment. Just a thought.


I carry my Kimber Ultra CDP II all the time. It is thinner, smaller, less bulky all around and the same weight as the Springfield XD9 SC I used to carry but found blocky. Now I have fewer bullets, 7+1 instead of 10+1 but the .45 capability is worth the trade off. The Crimson Ultra will be the same size as this and about 4 oz. heavier. Also, your Crimson Trace grips will keep your gun a bit wider than mine with Alumagrips. Go with the Kimber. I bought and sold a few carry guns but none has met all needs like this one.


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

The 1911 is not bulky,it maybe heavy but it is not bulky.Put it along side any of the plastic pistols such as the XD or Glock and see which has the thinner profile.I still carry the full size but your choice of
a shorter bbl 1911 would be a little better choice for all day carry.I would not go shorter then 4 inches though.The 1911 was designed on the 5 inch bbl.Even though, I am a Colt and Les Baer fan,I would pick the Springfield as I don't really care for the other brands you mention but that's just me and I haven't even had any hands on experience with the Kimber or Para. Springfield has a very good customer service.


----------

